
A blog on Spiral Dynamics and other theories - tristanMatthias
https://spirals.blog/
======
tristanMatthias
Hey HN! This is my first time sharing something here...

I recently started a blog/newsletter for Spiral Dynamics. I've been studying
it for ~6+ years now, and find it incredibly useful in my personal and
professional life. My wife and I use it all the time. The community I started
uses it for strategic discussions. I'm even starting to use it at work!

If you're familiar with the framework/model, I'd love some feedback. If you've
never heard of it before, check it out, it's super cool!

Thanks guys! ️

